# New or like new Eureka Mignon good online price in UK or DE



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

Hi All,

I'm new to the coffee and recently bought Sage Bambino Plus as replacement of an old and worn Saeco used mainly by my wife with supermarket preround. Now I need to recover back the coffee quality as just using the Bambino with preground and pressurized baskets is not getting me there - shots are coming too quick and bitter. After some research and advices from the forum, now I have to buy an entry level expresso grinder. I am considering Eureka Mignon and need advice where to look for a good price in UK (or DE) for a new? My best price for the moment online is 300 EUR in Germany: https://www.mobacoffee.de/Eureka-Mignon-Istantaneo-MCI-Timer-Schwarz

Can anyone tell me if the price is good and where in UK I can find a better price? Any other suggestions are welcome.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

This thread may interest you....

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/47711-eureka-mignon-specialita/?tab=comments&do=embed&comment=689268&embedComment=689268&embedDo=findComment#comment-689268


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks lake_m, I saw that post, but I rather prefer the old classic model. I'm thinking to buy it from the link above if nothing better comes until Monday...


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

There's a brand new boxed one(old version) on eBay for £205

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

KTD said:


> There's a brand new boxed one(old version) on eBay for £205
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I'm not able to find it on ebay.co.uk, would appreciate if you can send me the link.


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F113853647859

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ashcroc (Oct 28, 2016)

KTD said:


> https://rover.ebay.com/rover/0/0/0?mpre=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.ebay.co.uk%2Fulk%2Fitm%2F113853647859
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


European plug & probably worth making sure the Eureka badge that covers the screw is supplied.


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

OK, I have ordered from the original post for 319 EUR the Chrom version with 5 years warranty (that was impressive). The one on the eBay was 195 GBP, but whiteout the logo and the box didn't look good - I guess the warranty would be void as well. That's a bit more than what I've paid for the Bambino (300 EUR), but its an investment for the next 5 years I hope. Thanks to all that contributed to the post! I will share update on how I'm doing when both the order of the portafilter with unpressurized baskets from Sage and Mignon are with me.


----------



## idekov (Aug 21, 2019)

Update. I got my Eureka Mignon MCI Chrome and its a solid build, small size, nice looking grinder that goes enough fine for good espresso. I would recommend that particular model to any beginner on a budget.


----------

